# Deer Hunting Survey



## 57BIGhos (Jul 2, 2009)

I am a student at Kent State University and I am doing a survey for my consumer behavior class and would ask that you please fill out the survey. It only takes a couple minutes. Thanks


Deer Hunting Survey
To establish reasoning for avid hunters in America

1. Do you hunt, if so what? Please Choose all that apply.
A. Yes Deer Turkey Waterfowl	Small Game
B. No

2. Approximately how many days a year do you spend deer hunting?
A. 1-3 days	B. 4-7 days C. 1-3 weeks	D. 4 weeks or more

3. When deer hunting, do you hunt ______? Please Choose all that apply.
A. By yourself
B. With one other person
C. With 2-4 persons
D. With 4 or more persons

4. Approximately how much money on hunting equipment, including hunting permits and travel expenses do you spend a year? 
A. $0-$100	B. $100-$200	C. $200-$400	D. $400 or more

5. After the harvest, have you ever showed off your deer by________? Choose all that apply.
A. Having a taxidermist mount your deer
B. Taking photos and posting them online
C. Bragging about your deer to family and friends
D. Doing nothing at all, I dont show off the deer

6. How often do you talk with others about deer hunting?
A. Very little
B. Often
C. All the time 

7. What makes you want to deer hunt? Choose all that apply.
A. To get away from home and the stresses of everyday life 
B. Because you enjoy the sport and being outdoors
C. Because you want to socialize with family and friends
D. Because you want to harvest food for your family
E. All of the above

8. When deer hunting which experience do you enjoy the most? Choose all that apply.
A. The deer camp atmosphere with family and friends
B. Being a part of nature when sitting in the woods
C. The thrill and adrenaline rush of the kill
D. The feeling of accomplishment when harvesting a deer
E. The aspect of being away from home and being stress free

9. If you go to a deer camp would you prefer to___________? Choose all that apply.
A.Sit inside where its warm and socialize with buddies
B. Go outside and sit in the woods and hunt deer
C. Eat good food and relax
E. Plan out the next days events
F. All of the above
G. I dont go to a deer camp

10. Would you say, when deer season comes, you are addicted to deer hunting?
A. Yes
B. No


----------



## 419deerhunter (Mar 23, 2011)

57BIGhos said:


> I am a student at Kent State University and I am doing a survey for my consumer behavior class and would ask that you please fill out the survey. It only takes a couple minutes. Thanks
> 
> 
> Deer Hunting Survey
> ...


Hope that helps!


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

57BIGhos said:


> I am a student at Kent State University and I am doing a survey for my consumer behavior class and would ask that you please fill out the survey. It only takes a couple minutes. Thanks
> 
> 
> Deer Hunting Survey
> ...


Regards, Shaun O'Hara


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

1. Do you hunt, if so what? Please Choose all that apply.
A. Yes Deer Turkey Waterfowl Small Game
B. No

I use to hunt rabbit & squirrel until I started deer hunting, now I don't.

2. Approximately how many days a year do you spend deer hunting?
A. 1-3 days 
B. 4-7 days 
C. 1-3 weeks 
D. 4 weeks or more

3. When deer hunting, do you hunt Please Choose all that apply.
A. By yourself or
B. With one other person
C. With 2-4 persons
D. With 4 or more persons
4. Approximately how much money on hunting equipment, including hunting permits and travel expenses do you spend a year? 
A. $0-$100 
B. $100-$200 
C. $200-$400 
D. $400 or more

5. After the harvest, have you ever showed off your deer by________? Choose all that apply.
A. Having a taxidermist mount your deer, nothing big enough to date
B. Taking photos and posting them online
C. Bragging about your deer to family and friends
D. Doing nothing at all, I don&#8217;t show off the deer

6. How often do you talk with others about deer hunting?
A. Very little
B. OftenC. All the time 

7. What makes you want to deer hunt? Choose all that apply.
A. To get away from home and the stresses of everyday life 
B. Because you enjoy the sport and being outdoors
C. Because you want to socialize with family and friends
D. Because you want to harvest food for your family
E. All of the above

8. When deer hunting which experience do you enjoy the most? Choose all that apply.
A. The deer camp atmosphere with friends
B. Being a part of nature when sitting in the woods
C. The thrill and adrenaline rush of the kill
D. The feeling of accomplishment when harvesting a deer
E. The aspect of being away from home and being stress free

9. If you go to a deer camp would you prefer to___________? Choose all that apply.
A.Sit inside where it&#8217;s warm and socialize with buddies
B. Go outside and sit in the woods and hunt deer
C. Eat good food and relax
E. Plan out the next day&#8217;s events
F. All of the above
G. I don&#8217;t go to a deer camp

Our camp has a small cabin, we sit around the fire and socialize, even in the snow 

10. Would you say, when deer season comes, you are addicted to deer hunting?
A. Yes
B. No 
________


Read more: http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=187554#ixzz1dnUR4fgm


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Deer Hunting Survey
To establish reasoning for avid hunters in America

1. Do you hunt, if so what? Please Choose all that apply.
A. YES DEER Turkey Waterfowl Small Game
B. No

2. Approximately how many days a year do you spend deer hunting? D
A. 1-3 days B. 4-7 days C. 1-3 weeks D. 4 weeks or more

3. When deer hunting, do you hunt _____ ? Please Choose all that apply. A,B,C
A. By yourself 
B. With one other person
C. With 2-4 persons
D. With 4 or more persons

4. Approximately how much money on hunting equipment, including hunting permits and travel expenses do you spend a year? C
A. $0-$100 B. $100-$200 C. $200-$400 D. $400 or more

5. After the harvest, have you ever showed off your deer by________? Choose all that apply. B,C
A. Having a taxidermist mount your deer
B. Taking photos and posting them online
C. Bragging about your deer to family and friends
D. Doing nothing at all, I dont show off the deer

6. How often do you talk with others about deer hunting? C
A. Very little
B. Often
C. All the time 

7. What makes you want to deer hunt? Choose all that apply. A,B,D
A. To get away from home and the stresses of everyday life 
B. Because you enjoy the sport and being outdoors
C. Because you want to socialize with family and friends
D. Because you want to harvest food for your family
E. All of the above

8. When deer hunting which experience do you enjoy the most? Choose all that apply. A,B,C,D,E
A. The deer camp atmosphere with family and friends
B. Being a part of nature when sitting in the woods
C. The thrill and adrenaline rush of the kill
D. The feeling of accomplishment when harvesting a deer
E. The aspect of being away from home and being stress free

9. If you go to a deer camp would you prefer to___________? Choose all that apply. B,C,E
A.Sit inside where its warm and socialize with buddies
B. Go outside and sit in the woods and hunt deer
C. Eat good food and relax
E. Plan out the next days events
F. All of the above
G. I dont go to a deer camp

10. Would you say, when deer season comes, you are addicted to deer hunting? A
A. Yes
B. No


----------



## razu (Jun 19, 2006)

Deer Hunting Survey
To establish reasoning for avid hunters in America

1. Do you hunt, if so what? Please Choose all that apply.
A. Yes *deer* *Turkey* Waterfowl Small Game
B. No

2. Approximately how many days a year do you spend deer hunting?
A. 1-3 days B. 4-7 days *C. 1-3 weeks* D. 4 weeks or more

3. When deer hunting, do you hunt ______? Please Choose all that apply.
A. By yourself
B.* With one other person
C. With 2-4 persons
D. With 4 or more persons*
4. Approximately how much money on hunting equipment, including hunting permits and travel expenses do you spend a year? 
A. $0-$100 B. $100-$200 C. $200-$400 *D. $400 or more*
5. After the harvest, have you ever showed off your deer by________? Choose all that apply.
*A. Having a taxidermist mount your deer
B. Taking photos and posting them online
C. Bragging about your deer to family and friends*D. Doing nothing at all, I dont show off the deer

6. How often do you talk with others about deer hunting?
A. Very little
B. Often
*C. All the time *
7. What makes you want to deer hunt? Choose all that apply.
A. To get away from home and the stresses of everyday life 
B. Because you enjoy the sport and being outdoors
C. Because you want to socialize with family and friends
D. Because you want to harvest food for your family
*E. All of the above*
8. When deer hunting which experience do you enjoy the most? Choose all that apply.
*A. The deer camp atmosphere with family and friends
B. Being a part of nature when sitting in the woods
C. The thrill and adrenaline rush of the kill
D. The feeling of accomplishment when harvesting a deer
E. The aspect of being away from home and being stress free*9. If you go to a deer camp would you prefer to___________? Choose all that apply.
A.Sit inside where its warm and socialize with buddies
B. Go outside and sit in the woods and hunt deer
C. Eat good food and relax
E. Plan out the next days events
*F. All of the above*G. I dont go to a deer camp

10. Would you say, when deer season comes, you are addicted to deer hunting?
*A. Yes*B. No 
__________________



Read more: http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=187554#ixzz1do3fnbf0


----------



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

57BIGhos said:


> I am a student at Kent State University and I am doing a survey for my consumer behavior class and would ask that you please fill out the survey. It only takes a couple minutes. Thanks
> 
> 
> Deer Hunting Survey
> ...


Get'er done!


----------



## vinnystatechamp (Jun 20, 2006)

Deer Hunting Survey
To establish reasoning for avid hunters in America

1. Do you hunt, if so what? Please Choose all that apply.
A. Yes Deer & Small Game


2. Approximately how many days a year do you spend deer hunting?
C. 1-3 weeks


3. When deer hunting, do you hunt ______? Please Choose all that apply.
A. By yourself


4. Approximately how much money on hunting equipment, including hunting permits and travel expenses do you spend a year? 
C. $200-$400


5. After the harvest, have you ever showed off your deer by________? Choose all that apply.
D. Doing nothing at all, I dont show off the deer


6. How often do you talk with others about deer hunting?
B. Often


7. What makes you want to deer hunt? Choose all that apply.
E. All of the above


8. When deer hunting which experience do you enjoy the most? Choose all that apply.
B. Being a part of nature when sitting in the woods
C. The thrill and adrenaline rush of the kill
E. The aspect of being away from home and being stress free


9. If you go to a deer camp would you prefer to___________? Choose all that apply.
G. I dont go to a deer camp


10. Would you say, when deer season comes, you are addicted to deer hunting?
A. Yes


----------



## dmgonfishin55 (Jan 8, 2009)

57bighos said:


> i am a student at kent state university and i am doing a survey for my consumer behavior class and would ask that you please fill out the survey. It only takes a couple minutes. Thanks
> 
> 
> deer hunting survey
> ...


111111111111


----------



## Suchland4 (Feb 13, 2008)

Deer Hunting Survey
To establish reasoning for avid hunters in America

1. Do you hunt, if so what? Please Choose all that apply.
*A. Yes	* *Deer Turkey* Waterfowl	Small Game
B. No

2. Approximately how many days a year do you spend deer hunting?
A. 1-3 days	*B. 4-7 days* C. 1-3 weeks	D. 4 weeks or more

3. When deer hunting, do you hunt ______? Please Choose all that apply.
* A. By yourself
B. With one other person
C. With 2-4 persons
D. With 4 or more persons*

4. Approximately how much money on hunting equipment, including hunting permits and travel expenses do you spend a year? 
A. $0-$100	B. $100-$200	*C. $200-$400* D. $400 or more

5. After the harvest, have you ever showed off your deer by________? Choose all that apply.
A. Having a taxidermist mount your deer
*B. Taking photos and posting them online
C. Bragging about your deer to family and friends
D. Doing nothing at all, I dont show off the deer*

6. How often do you talk with others about deer hunting?
A. Very little
*B. Often*
C. All the time 

7. What makes you want to deer hunt? Choose all that apply.
A. To get away from home and the stresses of everyday life 
B. Because you enjoy the sport and being outdoors
C. Because you want to socialize with family and friends
D. Because you want to harvest food for your family
* E. All of the above*

8. When deer hunting which experience do you enjoy the most? Choose all that apply.
* A. The deer camp atmosphere with family and friends
B. Being a part of nature when sitting in the woods*
C. The thrill and adrenaline rush of the kill
D. The feeling of accomplishment when harvesting a deer
E. The aspect of being away from home and being stress free

9. If you go to a deer camp would you prefer to___________? Choose all that apply.
*A.Sit inside where its warm and socialize with buddies
B. Go outside and sit in the woods and hunt deer
C. Eat good food and relax*
E. Plan out the next days events
F. All of the above
G. I dont go to a deer camp

10. Would you say, when deer season comes, you are addicted to deer hunting?
*A. Yes*
B. No


----------

